# Quiet



## alaft61ri (Oct 11, 2019)

Itsbeen kinda quite any thing going on new still waiting for mt dallee 400 for my 332. Might be buying a couple things on e bay. Just checking in.
Al


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

I have a lot going on but not related to new trains. I am watching the Forum but have a lot of things right now that keep me busy or away from the house.


----------



## alaft61ri (Oct 11, 2019)

Me too put in 2 new windows last saturday know just have too finish outside and inside. But my dallee 400 came in today know ican put my 332 together and see how it runs. Take care enjoy.
Al


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

I definitely do not do windows, whether it is washing them or replacing them.


----------



## alaft61ri (Oct 11, 2019)

Well i hooked up the dallee 400 i cant remember someone on the forum sent me a colored coded wire diagram worked great 332 works nice just has to tiedy it up and finish putting it together .
Thanks Al


----------



## AFGP9 (Apr 8, 2015)

Yeah to what Tom said about windows. I too have been reading on the Forum but just not commenting. It sounds like my outside work on my house will be coming to a halt for a few days based on what the weather man on TV said tonight. Supposed to be getting heavy rain for the next 4-5 days. Says 3-5 inches. Can't paint in the rain. Ready for a break anyway. Now I got a legit reason. 

Kenny


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

I'm not commenting as I can't see a thing, or working on anything for the same reason. I still have 3 engines for sale with no takers,very common types. It's just not the season for trains.I get the right eye done Monday so here's looking forward to that. My left eye is great for long distance. but not so good for close-up. I was joking with the eye doctor when she asked me how I was doing. I asked her if she could see the caterpillar on the tree about a mile away, and I said it was a very bright shade of green,lol


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

Flyernut, it sounds like you will need some powerful reading glasses with your new telescopic vision. I hope all proceeds well and the recovery is quick.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

AmFlyer said:


> Flyernut, it sounds like you will need some powerful reading glasses with your new telescopic vision. I hope all proceeds well and the recovery is quick.


Actually the prescription will be on the lower side for reading, etc.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

flyernut said:


> Actually the prescription will be on the lower side for reading, etc.


You should have picked near for 1 eye and far for the other? 
Then all you would have to do is close one eye for whatever your doing?


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

flyernut said:


> I'm not commenting as I can't see a thing, or working on anything for the same reason. I still have 3 engines for sale with no takers,very common types. It's just not the season for trains.I get the right eye done Monday so here's looking forward to that. My left eye is great for long distance. but not so good for close-up. I was joking with the eye doctor when she asked me how I was doing. I asked her if she could see the caterpillar on the tree about a mile away, and I said it was a very bright shade of green,lol


I feel your pain. After my cataract surgery, I could drive without glasses, but now at the workbench I need glasses, magnifier, and sometimes the auxiliary magnifying glass! 


Big Ed said:


> You should have picked near for 1 eye and far for the other?
> Then all you would have to do is close one eye for whatever your doing?


Actually, they offer that option, but many folks can't get used to the monovision lenses.


----------



## AFGP9 (Apr 8, 2015)

Flyernut here's hoping all goes well. It sounds like you got Superman beat by seeing that caterpillar a mile away with the one eye already done. As GRJ said, I could see to drive without glasses. I don't because I still have light sensitive eyes a must still wear tinted glasses. No big deal. All said and done you will be pleased. 

Kenny


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> Actually, they offer that option, but many folks can't get used to the monovision lenses.


I didn't know that. 
Must be weird walking around without the glasses?


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Big Ed said:


> I didn't know that.
> Must be weird walking around without the glasses?


The problem with the 2 prescriptions in the glasses if you close one eye to see out of the one lens, it might appear to a jealous husband that you're giving his wifey a wink,lol!!.. And it is weird walking around without glasses, I keep forgetting where I left them when I need them,lol.


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

You need one of those glass leashes to hang them around your neck…..


----------

